# Liberty Buys a Stake in Barnes & Noble for $204 Million



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

Liberty Buys a Stake in Barnes & Noble for $204 Million
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2011/08/18/liberty-buys-a-stake-in-barnes-noble-for-204-million/


----------



## Sharon Red (Jul 23, 2011)

Wow.  I wonder what that means.  Thanks for sharing that.


----------

